# Posting Pictures from Photobucket



## LexiAndNikkisMom

1) Bring up the page with the picture you want









2) Highlight and copy the text next to "Img"









3) In the post place your cursor where you want the picture to be and paste the link in. You do not need to use the IMG button since Photobucket put in the and [ /IMG] for you.
[img]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v396/kw79s/PBStep3.jpg

4) Click Post New Topic or Add Reply


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

GIRL! Did you do this during work?


----------



## AJ

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Aug 9 2005, 10:36 PM
> *GIRL!  Did you do this during work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89031*


[/QUOTE]








Thanks for posting that Lexi'smom!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Aug 9 2005, 10:36 PM
> *GIRL!  Did you do this during work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89031*


[/QUOTE]
NO!!! LOL

I did the SM gallery one during work though!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

TEEHEE. You got alot of love for SM!


----------



## M&M's MOM

Well, I'm still having problems trying to change my avatar and get my personal photo on. Went to Photobucket and THINK I got a pic of both Maggie and Molly on but after boo-koo tries to change my avatar and put a personal photo on, I'm giving up for tonight. I thought it was supposed to be EASIER now?????? Maybe it's just "me"..but I'm following all the directions and what do I get? A blank page..no changes. Doesn't make sense to me. I'll try another day....maybe it's just this computer. I'll try on my one at work tomorrow.







Right now, I'm "bug-eyed" from TRYING! GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## k/c mom

Maggie's Mom: Now that you're an SMC member, you don't need Photobucket. 
You can post directly from your computer. Click on Browse under 
the posting box and the find the photo in your computer and click 
"Add the attachment" and then scroll down a little and the photo 
will be listed and click "add in to post". 

You do need Photobucket for your siggy photo though. 

And most importantly.... your new baby is totally adorable!!!!


----------



## M&M's MOM

Thank you! We think she's precious, too, and that's why we wanted to get a few good pics of her on my profile, etc. I thought as a member it would that be easy, too....I did the "Browse"..Picked out a picture, double clicked and then I think it was "submit" what I clicked to get the avatar and personal photo on. Neither worked. I had to use the photo bucket to get my new signature on and look how big it is! My goodness...that is way too big and I don't know how to reduce it! It takes up the entire page!! LOL....









To say the least, I'm frustrated.







Maybe it's just "me" but I think I'm doing everything right. Maybe it's just not a good charma for me tonight..haha..(No, I don't believe in those things) but I'm almost hitting zero tonight so I guess I'm hitting the sack and will try again tomorrow from my work computer.









If you have any idea how I can make my signature a bit smaller, I would appreciate that, too!!









What else can I say? GRRRRRRR


----------



## k/c mom

You have to have your photo hosted for your signature. All the others can come directly from your computer.I'll reduce this one for you and PM it to you. Then just upload it to Photobucket, etc.


----------



## M&M's MOM

You have to have your photo hosted for your signature. All the others can come directly from your computer.I'll reduce this one for you and PM it to you. Then just upload it to Photobucket, etc.


Thank you..but I did figure out my Signature and Avatar I guess..I got both my Photobucket and yet my signature is still huge. I wonder if Joe will even allow it. I don't want it to be that big at all.....

When you say all you have to do is click on attach and you get your pics.......I've tried and tried....just think it shouldn't be this hard or can I be this dumb..haha









Also..when I click on Add this attachment, the Add Reply disappears and all I can see is "Preview Post"..when I click, I get nothing and then my post does NOT appear. Talk about frustrating....


----------



## joe

changed your user name for you and reduced the size of your signature , thanks Kallie/Catcher's Mom for helping


----------



## coco

> You have to have your photo hosted for your signature. All the others can come directly from your computer.I'll reduce this one for you and PM it to you. Then just upload it to Photobucket, etc.
> 
> 
> Thank you..but I did figure out my Signature and Avatar I guess..I got both my Photobucket and yet my signature is still huge. I wonder if Joe will even allow it. I don't want it to be that big at all.....
> 
> When you say all you have to do is click on attach and you get your pics.......I've tried and tried....just think it shouldn't be this hard or can I be this dumb..haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also..when I click on Add this attachment, the Add Reply disappears and all I can see is "Preview Post"..when I click, I get nothing and then my post does NOT appear. Talk about frustrating....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



I wish I knew how to reduce the size of my signature picture. I changed it in Photobucket, but I can't seem to make it smaller in my signature. How do you do that?


----------



## k/c mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=166079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to have your photo hosted for your signature. All the others can come directly from your computer.I'll reduce this one for you and PM it to you. Then just upload it to Photobucket, etc.
> 
> 
> Thank you..but I did figure out my Signature and Avatar I guess..I got both my Photobucket and yet my signature is still huge. I wonder if Joe will even allow it. I don't want it to be that big at all.....
> 
> When you say all you have to do is click on attach and you get your pics.......I've tried and tried....just think it shouldn't be this hard or can I be this dumb..haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also..when I click on Add this attachment, the Add Reply disappears and all I can see is "Preview Post"..when I click, I get nothing and then my post does NOT appear. Talk about frustrating....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish I knew how to reduce the size of my signature picture. I changed it in Photobucket, but I can't seem to make it smaller in my signature. How do you do that?
> [/B]
Click to expand...

If you made it smaller in Photobucket be sure and use that URL for your siggy. I don't use Photobucket but I imagine that the new URL will have the word "copy" in it. Replace the new URL for the former one in the siggy box. I hope that makes sense! Just PM me if I can help......


----------



## NONNY

Hmmmmm....why can't I get my photbucket pic to my avatar?







I'm doing something wrong....I just can't figure out what? Suggestions?


----------



## Morkie4

This is my Kallie in Purple.


----------



## shelley

hiya how do you bring up the page with the pic on.. sorry for being a ditz :wub:


----------



## k/c mom

> hiya how do you bring up the page with the pic on.. sorry for being a ditz :wub:[/B]


Hi, I don't quite understand the question! Can you re-state it and I'll try to help you.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

> hiya how do you bring up the page with the pic on.. sorry for being a ditz :wub:[/B]


I'm not sure what you mean either - but .... you might mean how do you get to where your pictures are at??

You need to upload your pictures to Photobucket - or similar (I use ImageCave)

Is that what you mean? Once your pictures are uploaded to a 'host' like Photobucket or ImageCave, you can then follow the instructions here on the 1st page.

Hope that helps 

www.imagecave.com

and I don't use Photobucket, but I'm guessing it might be: www.photobucket.com ?? I think they are both free - I know ImageCave is anyways.


----------



## babygirlmom

> Well, I'm still having problems trying to change my avatar and get my personal photo on. Went to Photobucket and THINK I got a pic of both Maggie and Molly on but after boo-koo tries to change my avatar and put a personal photo on, I'm giving up for tonight. I thought it was supposed to be EASIER now?????? Maybe it's just "me"..but I'm following all the directions and what do I get? A blank page..no changes. Doesn't make sense to me. I'll try another day....maybe it's just this computer. I'll try on my one at work tomorrow. :blink: Right now, I'm "bug-eyed" from TRYING! GRRRRRRRRR[/B]


You are not alone...I have never encountered anything as difficult as this site is when it comes to updating avatars, signatures post & the likes. It's way to difficult...either that or way over my head too!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse

did it work?!


----------



## jerricks

i am having trouble, can anyone tell me why it just comes up with a link and not the pic, i thought i had followed the instructions, but no luck
thanks


----------



## kez

oh thank god you done this! i just posted and me pictures didnt come up :shocked:


----------



## sadiesmom

Going to see if this picture works


----------



## twinson

Oh, I can't post my picture....


----------



## Katkoota

yanghongyu said:


> I am glad to sharing your thing, let me know so much about your information


spammers, please stop spamming!!!!


----------



## gigigirlz

don't get this picture posting thing either...I am a member...and still need to use photobucket/image cave etc...and then the picture is too big....


----------



## Chri77pher88

I did the SM gallery one during work though!


----------



## Malaya

Hi............
All pics are so beautiful. Lexi thanks a lot for sharing that info, How any one post pic in any forum.
I appreciate you. Keep sharing good info.
Thanks.


----------



## tjbirdsong

*Thank you!!!*

Thanks for sharing! I am new, I have talked my familys ear off about our new puppy,so I joined this forum. And really wanted to share pics, I still haven't learned how to do it from my phone. But thats ok!! I was so frustrated today, I felt like deleting everything :smilie_tischkante: because i wont stop till i figure something out..


----------

